# My recently completed Restomod GTO - some photos



## Dlevitt111 (Oct 23, 2013)

Recently completed GTO Restomod project: ‘72 convertible with ‘69 hidden headlight front end and one- off back end with no visible bumper and one- off taillights.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dlevitt111 said:


> View attachment 143070
> View attachment 143071
> View attachment 143072
> 
> Recently completed GTO Restomod project: ‘72 convertible with ‘69 hidden headlight front end and one- off back end with no visible bumper and one- off taillights.


WOW, you done good!!!!!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Calender car


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Any build pics? Details on the drivetrain?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks awesome , front end looks like a shark lots of nice detail
Nice work


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

More pics please!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I saw this car, outside Atlantic City on Thursday. I was the white 67 that you saw.


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

What a beautiful job!! I am impressed


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

Dlevitt111 said:


> View attachment 143070
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

I like your car very much ! Great job ! Curious what color are your seats. I am doing a 1970 Convertible. Its going to be Black.Im trying to decide on interior color.


----------

